# Who did it???



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Which one looks the most guilty??............lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

The first one looks outraged that you even suspected him/her
And number two looks like he/she feels super guilty


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol...most likely it was probably both of them.  after going to buy chicken for supper I left it on the table and went outside to feed the critters and came in to find that. they only ate half of a couple biscuits and only managed to get out a chicken Brest. Thankfully neither ate the bones. They must have heard me coming in and scattered leaving the bone in the floor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stinkers! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those Weenies


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It was so funny... Several hours after getting into the chicken box when my husband got home they looked oh soooo guilty. As soon as he walked in the door both went behind the chair and just peeped out . Which is not like them at all. They are always happy and wiggle waggling all over the place when he arrives. He is the one that always get on to them when they are bad. They knew they were guilty and thought they were gonna be in trouble when they seen him..... They were so cute and relieved that he wasn't mad at them. They decided to come on out and get some love then talked him into a little more of his supper.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!!! My dog is the same way lol. He gets that look so I start checking things out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.too funny!!!


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

That's really cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOO cute!

we walked into a scene like this before.....we had pizza one night, and for some reason went to do something and forgot it on the floor. my old dog, a Pomeranian mix, ate almost 3 slices. we came back, walked into her fat as a sausage, looking guilty as sin. we couldn't get mad....we knew she would have a belly ache for a LONG time. haha. just can't stay mad at those critters, can you?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No I can't  even when they make me mad and really deserve to be in trouble ...all it takes is one of those sad looks with them big brown eyes . They get me every time...lol.


----------

